# Lidl inverter generator next Thursday



## jeffscarborough (Jun 17, 2017)

on sale next Thursday at a Lidl near you 1kw invertor genny £130

Ideal for annoying your wild camping neighbours  

Parkside 1200W Inverter Generator - at Lidl UK


----------



## IanH (Jun 17, 2017)

jeffscarborough said:


> on sale next Thursday at a Lidl near you 1kw invertor genny £130
> 
> Ideal for annoying your wild camping neighbours
> 
> Parkside 1200W Inverter Generator - at Lidl UK



Some will say its near silent of course............................!!!!:mad1:


----------



## r4dent (Jun 17, 2017)

*A couple of hings to think about before you rush and buy*

This looks a nice bit of kit, but it is not the answer to "life; the Universe; and wild camping power supply"

Here are some things you need to know, if they are not a problem go ahead and get one.

Running cost @ 0.68 l/hr and £1.20 per litre = £0.80 per hour

Max power = 1000 watt.  Plenty for TV / radio but not for enough for van or water heating.

Run time for tank full = 4.5l @0.68 l/hr = 6.5 hrs.  You'll need to carry more petrol somehow.

Noise level not given.


----------



## ricc (Jun 17, 2017)

are there any rules and regulations limiting how much petrol you can carry in cans in a motor home?


----------



## IanH (Jun 17, 2017)

ricc said:


> are there any rules and regulations limiting how much petrol you can carry in cans in a motor home?



Yes, there are and very strict too..................

For a moped, or motorcycle, for example................. 1 x 5 litre, must be empty on most ferries btw
For a GENERATOR.................................................1 milliliter!!!!!:banana:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 17, 2017)

Don't forget to pick some sugar up at the same time, add some to the petrol it makes them quieter


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 17, 2017)

Dont understand why anyone requires a gen in a 12v van,for what,tv 12v ,lights 12v and gas for most other things.:rolleyes2:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 17, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Don't forget to pick some sugar up at the same time, add some to the petrol it makes them quieter



Im told it makes them run very sweet.


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 18, 2017)

i bought one of these last time they had them on sale not for the van my i'm a fair weather camper and my solar has never let me down! but as a back up at home was once a victim of a power line down we were without power for 4 days lost a freezer full of stuff that alone justifies having one sat in its box in the garage just in case,


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> i bought one of these last time they had them on sale not for the van my i'm a fair weather camper and my solar has never let me down! but as a back up at home was once a victim of a power line down we were without power for 4 days lost a freezer full of stuff that alone justifies having one sat in its box in the garage just in case,



You could buy a big 2.500w open frame one at not much more money for home,i have a honda<pill of s=*t> and a small cosmo 650w 2 stroke which works well at £50 new.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 18, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> You could buy a big 2.500w open frame one at not much more money for home,i have a honda<pill of s=*t> and a small cosmo 650w 2 stroke which works well at £50 new.



Aren't they just generators Trev, the ones advertised are inverter generators.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2017)

Edina said:


> Aren't they just generators Trev, the ones advertised are inverter generators.



There is no difference what comes out the end of the plug except the use electronics to set up the correct wave pattern and are smaller in size,bit like a inverter welder.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 18, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> There is no difference what comes out the end of the plug except the use electronics to set up the correct wave pattern and are smaller in size,bit like a inverter welder.



They produce a pure sine wave and with more and more items having electronic controls I think all gennys will be like this in the future.


----------



## bartman (Jun 18, 2017)

Edina said:


> They produce a pure sine wave and with more and more items having electronic controls I think all gennys will be like this in the future.



I can't see where it specifies that the output is pure sine wave, although they do imply so in the claim that it's OK for sensitive items like TVs. I would think that it's more likely to be modified sine wave at that price.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2017)

Edina said:


> They produce a pure sine wave and with more and more items having electronic controls I think all gennys will be like this in the future.



The normal gens give the same as comes out your house sockets 50hz.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 18, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> The normal gens give the same as comes out your house sockets 50hz.



Praps this will explain it better, from the Yamaha website:-

_Quality of Power Produced

A conventional generator is nothing more than an engine connected to an alternator and run at a speed that produces the desired AC frequency, regardless of the load on it (as the load increases the engine throttles up to keep the engine speed the same). The output of the alternator is connected directly to the load, without any processing.

With an inverter generator, the engine is connected to an efficient alternator, which produces AC electricity, just like a conventional generator. But then a rectifier is used to convert the AC power to DC and capacitors are used to smooth it out to a certain degree. The DC power is then “inverted” back into clean AC power of the desired frequency and voltage (e.g., 110-120VAC @ 60Hz). Regulation is very good and this system produces consistent power characteristics independent of the engine speed. The result is much “cleaner” power (“pure sine waves”) than is possible with a conventional generator, essentially the same quality of electricity that you typically get from your electric company. Why is this important? Well, more and more products today use some form of microprocessor. Not just your computer, but also your phones, TVs, game consoles, printers, DVD players, and even kitchen appliances and power tools. And all these microprocessors are very sensitive to the quality of the electricity they use. Using power that isn't "clean" can make these devices malfunction, or even damage them. So any application that uses sensitive electronics – and that includes a lot more things than you might think – will likely benefit substantially from the cleaner power provided by an inverter generator.
_


----------



## Wully (Jun 18, 2017)

GOAL ZERO: Yeti 1250 Solar Generator Kit - YouTube


----------



## IanH (Jun 18, 2017)

runnach said:


> I need a genset for a wee job I need to do, this one could my answer?


Rental Terry????


----------



## chrismilo (Jun 19, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> i bought one of these last time they had them on sale not for the van my i'm a fair weather camper and my solar has never let me down! but as a back up at home was once a victim of a power line down we were without power for 4 days lost a freezer full of stuff that alone justifies having one sat in its box in the garage just in case,



Freezer contents included in most house or contents insurance


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 19, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Freezer contents included in most house or contents insurance



That usually depends on how old the freezer is.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 19, 2017)

Only used my generator once in anger on the home fridge and 2 X freezers and it kept them down to temperature without any problems.

Yes, we are insured but i can do without the aggravation and hassle of going through the process of claiming.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 19, 2017)

Thats about the size of my honda david,which is as useful as my ass full of roasted snow,carb or oil low safety switch making it cut out every few mins,yep another fecken job.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 22, 2017)

Terry sent PM
Tony


----------



## caledonia (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a Honda framed genie at my wee cottage, only gets used on rare occasions and starts first or second pull and never misses a beat, it's probably 20 years old. Maybe yours is a lemon or a copy Trev.


----------



## Wully (Jun 22, 2017)

Honda gennys are simply the best I've got loads of small plant cement mixers pressure washers all on Honda GX engines and if you keep the oil good they'll last a lifetime for instance about four weeks ago I dug out a pressure washer that was buried under a load of scaffold outside for about 8 year put fresh fuel in it primed it and it started first pull then ran all day and never missed a beat you get what you pay for it's like the old VW golf ads it might look like a golf it might sound like a golf but if doesn't say golf then it's crap My feeling about Honda kit you only buy once. I actually drove from Glasgow to near Newcastle to pick a Honda i20 from a wild camping member and I'll have it for years and it'll still be worth what I paid for it in five ten years time as long as I look after it.    

Started writing this to be two lines long going a bit


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

caledonia said:


> I have a Honda framed genie at my wee cottage, only gets used on rare occasions and starts first or second pull and never misses a beat, it's probably 20 years old. Maybe yours is a lemon or a copy Trev.


Lemon defo,i repair marine engines and honda are s--t along with suzuki,i now refuse to service or repair them.
Strange thing there m/bikes are ok though i do find the alloy crap and bolts shear easy,give me tohatsu any day.


----------



## onemanand2dogs (Mar 21, 2019)

*Parkside Generator from Lidl - selling mine for Â£99*

I bought one of these from Lidl for £99 a few moths ago but as i travel every day i havent had the need to use it so i am selling on ebay Parkside 1200W Inverter Generator ideal for campervan motorhome  | eBay if anyone is interested. If you are interested and going to the Yorkshire Motorhome show we can meet up to exchange?

Admin - please delete if this posting is inappropriate!


----------



## The laird (Mar 21, 2019)

onemanand2dogs said:


> I bought one of these from Lidl for £99 a few moths ago but as i travel every day i havent had the need to use it so i am selling on ebay Parkside 1200W Inverter Generator ideal for campervan motorhome  | eBay if anyone is interested. If you are interested and going to the Yorkshire Motorhome show we can meet up to exchange?
> 
> Admin - please delete if this posting is inappropriate!



Ok where it is but if you go to forum home then scroll down to for sale/wanted and advertise it there you may get a better response


----------



## caledonia (Mar 21, 2019)

Best selling on eBay. Probably double your money.


----------



## onemanand2dogs (Mar 21, 2019)

*Parkside Generator from Lidl - selling mine for £99*



caledonia said:


> Best selling on eBay. Probably double your money.



thanks both - not after making a profit - just after getting back what i paid for. will now post the same message on the other thread as recommended by the Laird - makes sense to post it there - Ta


----------

